# Video of Matchbox Motorway Layout



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I've created an 8-minute video on the Matchbox Motorway Christmas layout that I have been writing about in the HT *Track Building* forum (here). 

This is my first video, and before I go any further with it, I'd like to get some comments and find out whether it displays smoothly for most viewers. (The TM's newer computer shows it well, but on my relic of a Mac, it is hopelessly jerky). I'm not crazy about the Photobucket's reproduction quality compared to the original. It does look a bit better at the small screen size. Clearly I still need to play around with different methods of compression.

Sorry about the halting narration. In spite of the fact that the video shows me contributing to the delinquency of dachshunds, I really wasn't under the influence of any substances when I filmed it. I was trying to operate the camcorder _and_ the layout, _and_ come up with _and_ deliver the narration on the fly. Nowadays, my brain is getting a bit 'senior' for that sort of multitasking.

All comments - good, bad or neutral - and any suggestions will be appreciated.

*Video*

-- D


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting video and very entertaining, thank you!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Needs more cowbell....*

:jest:... No seriously, it's great and I enjoyed it. Reminded me of my early Matchbox days of yore (mid 60's) when I put this track system on "the list"... and it never made it into Santa's bag for me ... On the plus side though, it sparked my interest for slots. Now, did you take it down or leave it up?... and if you took it down, will it be going up again soon? (tick-tock xmas is coming)


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys.



> : Reminded me of my early Matchbox days of yore (mid 60's) when I put this track system on "the list"... and it never made it into Santa's bag for me ...


That's sad. Despite the trouble I had getting this old one working well enough for my adult-level expectations, I still think it's a terrific toy (and an ingenious idea). New and out of the box, it would probably keep a kid happily busy for a long time.



> Now, did you take it down or leave it up?... and if you took it down, will it be going up again soon? (tick-tock xmas is coming)


Oh, I definitely took it down. It was on the dinner table. 

With the difficulty of getting good performance and the other problems that Christmas, it was something of a death-march to get it finished, and the project wa-a-ay outlasted its welcome into the new year. The TM has suggested that a _substantially_ less elaborate layout project for 2011 would be greatly appreciated. And I could use an easy one. I may return to trains this Xmas, either my childhood train of Marx 6" tin cars, or some of Bachmann's HO pioneer equipment 










that I've been accumulating period figures for over the years, but have never operated for more than a test run. That shouldn't take much more than an oval of track, which should leave room under the tree for presents and keep Carol happy.

Still, Mario (*FoxKilo*) did mention what a great _*American Grafitti*_ cruising layout could be built with the Matchbox set, and I'm sorely tempted... :devil:

Y'know, it _would_ go together a lot more easily _this_ time ...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought it was pretty awesome. The vid worked fine on my iPhone, and I think the American Graffiti idea was perfect. Johnny Lightning had a whole line of AG diecast vehicles at one point. I'm thinking after the holiday season, set it up in the hobby room and tie it in to a replica of Paradise Road made with real powered slot track (maybe of the new AW dragstrips?), which could then be populated with replica AG slot cars?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't grab my headphones so I missed the play by play, but the video was awesome!! All them Mini Lindys, and others were cool!! I had to go back 3 times when the Indy cars started fishtailing!! :lol: Great job setting her up D!! Too bad the TM doesn't care for the concept, but she's the boss!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man that was fun....thanx for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed that video, thanks for making it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dslot,

Your a Madman in a Good way...Loved the video and seeing all those cool toy cars zip around with the spring buzzing ...COOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice collection of cool tiny cars...Zoom, Zoom Baby!!

Bob...thanks for Sharon...zilla


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

D,
Great video. I enjoyed it a lot. You simply can't beat the toys from the 50s and 60s.

Joe


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

look what i found on columbu ohio craigslist
http://columbus.craigslist.org/clt/2695320667.html
nice setup!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great video, I remember my cousin having this set when we kids


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*So, was it up this year as well?*

Just curious...
And I wonder if Dow Corning 111 would work as a lube for the spring... It might just attract dirt to be cleaned out later.
Scott


----------

